# The 4th and the BIG BANGS!



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

I always hunted my Vizslas including the first, 54 years ago. My training to to shotgun blast always consisted of, first, inflating paper bags and blasting them between my hands just before meal time after I had locked them in a bathroom. This way they associated the BANG with a good outcome. Next came small firecrackers, then medium ones with the V's somewhere in the house but not next to me and, before the shotgun, big ones. These ones in the backyard with the V's around. The reason I'm posting this is two fold. One, to show one of the many ways to train your V to accept and even to be happy about noise and two, to show the importance of your V's trusting you as a reliable leader......AKA ALPHA.. During the 4th of July many dogs run away from homes, some hide under beds and furniture and some just go bananas. My Viszlas always came to me for either comfort (different noise and environment) or got exited thinking we where going hunting. Never ran away or hide under furniture. I must say that the last two (re-homed as older pup and a young adult) have slightly less confidence and get a little more concerned but they still stick to me. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

We live in a somewhat rural, farming , area, and the bangs were pretty good last night. Some of these folks get a hold of some good stuff!
When I took Finn out to do his business last night, he was listening to them, trying to figure it out, but wasn't freaked out, or anything. We played for a bit while some of them went off and then just went back inside as normal. Watched a movie to provide background white noise and he slept as he normally does.
They'll be at it again today and tonight, so we'll get plenty of opportunities for a nice "quiet" intro to loud bangs.
You are definitely correct, that they get their confidence from us. If they see that you're not concerned, and just treating it normally, they'll tend to quiet down too. I also make lots of loud noises, with positive outcomes.
I have a new dummy launcher that I want start using, but first I have to make sure Finn's had a good solid intro to the gun.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every 4th, and New Years Eve, it sounds like a war zone in my neighborhood.
June is the only one it bothers. The other 3 are fine.
Even with them being fine, I don't take them outside after it starts. They are all exercised early. Put in their crates with a beef kneecap, and music playing. My husband and I kick back, and watch TV.
Even if a dog appears to be bomb proof, I treat them in that manner. Because they don't have a problem, until they have a problem.

With my young pups, I don't beat pots together, or do other loud things on purpose. I also don't try to be quite for them. My house runs just as it normally does. We all do things a little differently, and still wind up at the same place.


----------

